
Hydroxychloroquine and azithromycin as a treatment of Covid-19 - nnx
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0924857920300996
======
nnx
This looks like the most promising treatment at the moment, well-known
molecules available at low cost.

Expanded results should be available within days.

